# Grenade carb killa



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 17, 2018)

Protein chocolate spread. For you gym junkies.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2018)

I've seen these and have been tempted.  Pricey, but not as bad as their choccy bars.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2018)

That is interesting, not for myself, but my hubby and son have the bars, they may be interested in that.


----------

